# XML, DTD, CSS, Dreamweaver MX, and IE5.2 crashes



## retrotron (Aug 27, 2003)

It seems that certain combinations of XML/DTD/CSS with Dreamweaver MX and/or IE 5.2 make these applications crash for me.

Here's two odd behaviors I'm wondering about:

1. when defining an internal DTD in dreamweaver, if I try and define an attribute with a set of options ( &lt;!ATTLIST element attribute ()&gt; ), whenever I try and save the xml document it causes dreamweaver to "unexpectedly quit".

2. if I use IE5.2 to load an xml document which calls an external CSS document, IE "unexpectedly quits" (Safari handles this just fine).

Does this happen to anybody else or is this just some glitch I have? Does this have anything to do with limited support for XML/DTD/CSS in the carbonized versions of this software (i.e. IE for Mac doesn't support CSS styled XML)?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 27, 2003)

I get the IE Mac 5.2 a lot, loading an xhtml document with the xml 1.0 prolog, an xhtml DTD, and some <link /> elements calling in external stylesheets.
I haven't ever tested to see exactly what is causing it though, I just don't care...


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Gimme a site, and I'll test it in IE 5.1 and NS 7 (OS 9.2.2).


----------



## mr. k (Aug 28, 2003)

It was just a local site I was testing, I think I just took out the xml declaration at the top and it fixed it... Here, I'll go try and duplicate it.


----------



## retrotron (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, it's local for me too, but I'm still running it through a web server.  Here's my test xml file (named test.xml):

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<?xml-stylesheet type="text/css" href="test.css" ?>

<entries>
	<entry id="0">
		<entryHeader>This is a test header</entryHeader>
		<entryBody>This is the body of the entry.</entryBody>
	</entry>
</entries>
```
And here's my test css file (named test.css):

```
entry {
	display: block;
	border: 1px solid black;
	margin: 2em;
}

entryHeader {
	display: block;
	border-bottom: 1px solid black;
	padding: 1em;
	font-family: verdana;
	font-size: 8pt;
	font-weight: bold;
}

entryBody {
	display: block;
	padding: 1em;
	font-family: verdana;
	font-size: 8pt;
}
```
When I go to http://127.0.0.1/~username/xmlTests/test.xml,
IE quits. When I run it through Safari it works fine. It also works okay in IE 6 on a PC.


----------



## retrotron (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah, mr. K is right: I remove the xml declaration at the top and it works fine. hmmm...


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Okay, I copied and pasted your code into 2 new files and I'll test it when I don't mind if IE crashes, which isn't right now, so I'll get back to you.


----------



## retrotron (Aug 28, 2003)

no worries, take your time.


----------

